# usc, nyu cv tips urgent .. urgent .. urgent



## saintman (Nov 29, 2010)

any tips of how to make a lawyers cv look more normal ..
what are they looking for ..

any help, suggestions would be really really appreciated ..
page limit, format ..
getting late, getting back to work ..

thanks a ton X n


----------

